# New Project In Progress In Michigan



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

Me and my friend went in on this track and are in the process of rebuilding it, just thought I would show you guys our project and the progress we make now and then any suggestions will help, here are some pictures.It is a 6x22 ft banked oval TKO track with wide lane spacing.It is in my basement now and plans for us to open a hobby shop in the future and then it will be moved there.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

more pictures


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

WOW.. it looks great. is the last photo what you are using as a model or the finished product?
How wide will the finished lanes be? You could run Micro or Mini RC's on it too!!!


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

the picture is what it looked like before we tore it down, the track is like 14 inches wide, i think like 2 1/4 lane spacing


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Ah...you bought the track from Fremont Ind....I've seen it...nice track...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Track looks great!!! I likes them banked turns and long straights, lets a car breath!!! Also looks like Budweiser will be a local sponsor  RM


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

yep Budweiser is the sponsor lol :thumbsup:


----------



## donzi22 (Feb 7, 2009)

We will miss that track here in Indiana


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

NiCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

donzi22 said:


> We will miss that track here in Indiana


didnt they build something else?

I didnt make it in this summer...but I have a place over by lake James...:thumbsup:

I plan to retire over there..

BTW..we do race in Toledo every other sunday...AMSRA...home track rotations...superstocks...I run a storm...

Last week was my race to host...first win at home!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Twenty-two feet!! Wow! Gear 'em for top end and let 'em fly!!


----------



## donzi22 (Feb 7, 2009)

That track was about a year old and he was going to add a road course but I am not sure what is going on. He has not been open since late summer.


Crimnick said:


> didnt they build something else?
> 
> I didnt make it in this summer...but I have a place over by lake James...:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------

